# Did Anne Queffelec record this on CD?



## pierods (Jun 9, 2013)

I found this on youtube:






But it does not seem to be on her only Bach CD:

http://www.amazon.fr/Bach-Contemplation-Anne-Queffélec-Jean-Sébastien/dp/B001LNKEXS

Is it actually on some CD?

Thanks.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It's track no. 12 on that CD I think.


----------



## pierods (Jun 9, 2013)

Indeed, I was looking for the BWV, instead it refers to the original Marcello...Thanks!


----------

